# swimbaits.



## Zum (Jul 3, 2010)

I confess...never used them.
Bought acouple packs of hollow bellies(berkley) today.
Was just wondering if anyone is using the trailer treble hook?
I think I'll go without first and if that doesn't work gonna try the yum money frogs that happened to get bought also,looks like they have a nice action as well.


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jul 3, 2010)

Zum said:


> I confess...never used them.
> Bought acouple packs of hollow bellies(berkley) today.
> Was just wondering if anyone is using the trailer treble hook?
> I think I'll go without first and if that doesn't work gonna try the yum money frogs that happened to get bought also,looks like they have a nice action as well.



I'm not a huge fan of them. I like them most in May-June. I throw Yum Money Minnows (similar to the berkley brand) w/ a 5/0 Gamagatsku hook. One thing I thought about trying was threading a treble hook through the single hook & then rigging the single hook flat. Only downside to my idea is the "what if" the treble came detached from the single. Who knows. Good luck w them.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jul 4, 2010)

Striped bass love the money minnow type swimbaits - I prefer the Shadalicious as they are hollow.

We rig them with a weighted swimbait hook 6/0 or 8/0 depending on the size bait.


----------

